# Cable life span



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

What is the life span of 1 1/4 " 15 ft sectional cables ...

How often do you replace your cables with new ones ..

I am just wondering when should I replace them .. How many uses before they break


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Not very often. I've never had one break. I've heard of it happening.


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

They usualy get all kinked up and i replace them
never had one brake on me before
(Knock on wood)


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I have broke 2 of the big cables. 1 was brand new and must not have been welded good, the other auger out of the pipe and into the dirt we later found out. We pulled til it broke and then we dug! The biggest thing to worry about is the pins when they start wearing to bad it may be time to replace the cable or the pins!


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I think there is a built in wear indicator on the Ridgid brand cables. Kind of like the wear indicators on tires.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I think there is a built in wear indicator on the Ridgid brand cables. Kind of like the wear indicators on tires.




..................


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> What is the life span of 1 1/4 " 15 ft sectional cables ...
> 
> How often do you replace your cables with new ones ..
> 
> I am just wondering when should I replace them .. How many uses before they break


I should have mentioned I am running eel cables, which ones are you refering to?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> I should have mentioned I am running eel cables, which ones are you refering to?


Ridgid k1500


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I had them break on me several times in the past ... Just never want it to happen again ...


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I had them break on me several times in the past ... Just never want it to happen again ...





What brand were they & where did they break ?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> I have broke 2 of the big cables.* 1 was brand new and must not have been welded good,* the other auger out of the pipe and into the dirt we later found out. We pulled til it broke and then we dug! The biggest thing to worry about is the pins when they start wearing to bad it may be time to replace the cable or the pins!




I didn't think that Eel 1.25" cables were welded ???


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I never broke one. I've had some real tards running my machine too. One did kink the cable though.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> What brand were they & where did they break ?


I am pretty sure they were from general wire ..


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> ..................


 
It has something to do with the outer edge of the cable becoming flat to a certain width. Ill look around later to see if I can find it. 

I know I read it somewhere. 

At least I think I did.................


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.faqs.org/patents/app/20100017981

Phew. At least I'm not nuts. 

read [0009] down the page.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

1 1/4" cable lasts a very long time. There are only two reasons they will break. First is acid, if you run the cable through a line with a strong acid, it will become brittle and break the next day you use it. The other time is heat. When working a blockage or turn and all the cable is doing is spinning in one spot, it will heat up enough to cause it to break.

Other than that, I never had a cable break. I have cables that are well over 30 years old and still in great working order.

Now drum cable tends to get more flexible as it gets worn in. Some guys replace the cable at this time feeling the cable needs to be stiff to do its job. Others like my father and myself, feel this is when the fable is broken in. A good broken in cable is hard to kink, and yes it takes l a little longer to torque up. This allows you to do a proper job cleaning that spot. The time to replace this cable is when it was in acid lines and becomes brittle. There is a point when the cable becomes to limber to effectively clear a line.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> 1 1/4" cable lasts a very long time. There are only two reasons they will break. First is acid, if you run the cable through a line with a strong acid, it will become brittle and break the next day you use it. The other time is heat. When working a blockage or turn and all the cable is doing is spinning in one spot, it will heat up enough to cause it to break.
> 
> Other than that, I never had a cable break. I have cables that are well over 30 years old and still in great working order.
> 
> Now drum cable tends to get more flexible as it gets worn in. Some guys replace the cable at this time feeling the cable needs to be stiff to do its job. Others like my father and myself, feel this is when the fable is broken in. A good broken in cable is hard to kink, and yes it takes l a little longer to torque up. This allows you to do a proper job cleaning that spot. The time to replace this cable is when it was in acid lines and becomes brittle. There is a point when the cable becomes to limber to effectively clear a line.


 







I remember reading here on PZ that a plumber carries litmus paper test strips to test if the homeowner used acid down the drain line. Wasn't that you Sewer Ratz? And I think the plumber then charges extra on the drain cleaning job.


----------

